# Where to order REC guides????



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

Starting a new build and want to use recoils guides on this one. Just trying to get some input on the best place to order them from. Mudhole is out of just about everything. Also, if I could get some input on what sizes would be best I'd greatly appreciate it. The rod will be a 6'9" MHX high mod. Ned. Action x-fast. Still fairly new to building. Thanks!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

FTU

or 

Gitbit, but getbit is sucks when it comes to whats in stock and not, on there website EVERYTHING is in stock, untill they call you days later telling you its not. I have been waiting on 18 recoils from them for close to 3 weeks, when i ordered them the were "in stock" on there website.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

FTU,, shipping is free over $50


----------



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

Free???? Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

So, what size sequence do you guys recommend? I know on my Waterloo rods the smaller ones towards the tip are single foot, but still double ring. I can't seem to find those. Or are they just the smaller of the spinning guides?


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

12,10,8L,7's with a 6 SiC Top works well. 
That was recommended on a post years ago by another builder and it's been great. Thanks Charlie!
The 12 and 10 are double casting and the rest are spinning guides. Order a couple of extra 7's just in the event you don't like the static testing and need to add. I've had several of the Recoil Tip Tops break, so I stopped using them. Just my $.02
You can also order direct from REC on the website.

-Randy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*rec*

I can have those here by this Friday, no shipping charges, same price as mudhole, I will be ordering this afternoon. pm me


----------



## Caster (Feb 17, 2015)

J-ROSS-J said:


> Starting a new build and want to use recoils guides on this one. Just trying to get some input on the best place to order them from. Mudhole is out of just about everything. Also, if I could get some input on what sizes would be best I'd greatly appreciate it. The rod will be a 6'9" MHX high mod. Ned. Action x-fast. Still fairly new to building. Thanks!!


What do you base your statement "Mudhole is out of just about everything." You have got to be kidding!!! Or have no idea what you are talking about - they have over $10 MILLION in inventory!! More inventory then all the other "rod shops" combined.


----------



## J-ROSS-J (Jan 28, 2013)

Caster said:


> What do you base your statement "Mudhole is out of just about everything." You have got to be kidding!!! Or have no idea what you are talking about - they have over $10 MILLION in inventory!! More inventory then all the other "rod shops" combined.


I guess I should have clarified what I meant, huh? They are "out of stock" of most of the recoil guides. Geez. Doesn't take much to ruffle ones feathers on here.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Size depends on what you want? On my 6'9" rods, I like a double foot 8, single foot 7 then seven size 6 single foot and a size 6 sic tiptop. I don't like the recoil tips, I use Fuji.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Caster said:


> What do you base your statement "Mudhole is out of just about everything." You have got to be kidding!!! Or have no idea what you are talking about - they have over $10 MILLION in inventory!! More inventory then all the other "rod shops" combined.


Simmer down Caster....no one insulted your beloved Mudhole. You come off as a major tool every time you do that. 12 posts in a years time and that is about the extent of what you contribute. I hope you don't work for them because if you do, you are a poor representation of the employees I have dealt with there.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What size and color are you looking for?


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

Building a 7' on a 842 blank from Sarge via Swampland. Will wrap spiral.
What size REC recoil guides -- still df 8, sf7, and sf 6s? How many guides to start and where to start for placement of stripper guide?

I am new at pretty new at this - e.g.building from scratch.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Stripper is normally 18-22" from reel pawl... Those guide sound about right... the last one w? recoils I did I used a Fuji RV stripper SIC guide then recoils, and a SIC tip top. I do 9 guides for that size rod. Static load test to tell you where they go.


----------

